# Terre Haute, In



## Trilan (Oct 17, 2007)

I've been out of RPG's for a while and I'm looking to get back into a game. We're in the Terre Haute, Indiana area and pretty open to system...

Preferred ones are:
1st or 2nd Ed. AD&D
Savage Worlds (Deadlands Reloaded, 50 Fathoms, Rippers, Necessary Evil, I'd probably be up for Solomon Kane, or Pirates of the Spanish Main as well but we don't have those books)
Shadowrun (3rd edition or earlier)
Earthdawn (I have the 1st edition books)


----------

